# Question about the "family" Scrophulariaceae



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the family that the ever popular _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ and _Hemianthus macranthemoides_ belong to. However, there's a problem: it is apparently defunct.

http://www.amjbot.org/cgi/content/abstract/88/2/348

Genetic studies found that Scrophulariaceae was too genetically diverse to form a proper phylogeny. I am interested in the phyologeny of the _Hemianthus_ genus, but I'm not sure where it was reclassified! Any bio-heads out there know? Apparently several new families were proposed in the order Lamiales, but I've got no idea where they put this genus.

Sure makes things difficult when the hobbyists call it one thing and the biologist call it something else!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The family _Scrophulariaceae_ has been drastically reduced but is not defunct. Indeed, the genera _Hemianthus_ and _Limosella_ are still included.

A follow up paper to the one you cited is available here:
http://www.amjbot.org/cgi/content/abstract/92/2/297

The currently accepted thinking (from what I've heard anyway) is reflected here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrophulariaceae

I'll comment further on this tomorrow.


----------



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Cavan! I'll read up.


----------

